# Barrel and Pole Horse Trainers in Central Ohio



## uncleclyde (Apr 20, 2015)

Relatively new to the central Ohio area. I am looking for an experienced and professional pole bending trainer. I have heard of some good trainers in the KY area but would like to keep my horses closer to home. My guys are both well broke and are ready for the next step. Any and all suggestions will be considered.
Thanks and happy trails.
UnlceClyde


----------



## kb755779 (Jun 28, 2013)

*trainer*

Check out Barrel Horse World for trainer listings.


----------

